# New cage?



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi. My ratties are getting older now (approaching 4 months) and although they have space in their current cage, I think it would be at the lower limits of size requirements when they reach their full size. I am thinking of getting a new cage and was wondering about people's experiences about introducing their rat to a new cage and how they adjusted.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

DCN and they adjusted AMAZINGLY, just too happy to have more space


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Critter nation cages are wonderful. Martin cages are well liked too, I just never had one so far. I have 2 double critter nation cages and I and my rats love it. I use different shelves though as using fleece as liners is horrible. I use Aspen on all levels.


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

I live in Australia so getting a critter nation has proved to be hard. I just purchased this http://www.mydeal.com.au/3-level-cat-ferret-hamster-rat-bird-cage-aviary-8276162

Waiting on delivery. Hope they'll be happy!! So much more space than they have now


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

The bar spacing is one inch which may be a problem. That's the spacing the Ferret Nation had, and when I had Ferret Nations I had to cover the cages with hardware cloth.


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

Really?? What are the problems with the spacing?


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

Maybe I should cancel the order... If I can :s.. I have two females who are not even 4 months yet!!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Cancel the order if you can because your rats will escape


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

It says you have a 12 month warranty, so if you can't cancel then hopefully you can contact them and have the cage and your money returned. Another option is to keep it and and cover the walls with hardware cloth. Up to you.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

wait! you can also buy hardware cloth and cover the cage! its cheap and you won't have to have it on forever


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

Will check that out. Thanks!


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

I have already requested that they cancel the order, but if they can't, the hardware cloth seems like a good idea. What are the chances that my two girls will grow big enough to not fit through the 2.5cm bars?


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

What are those little tie things called to apply the wire cloth?


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

They are usually just called Zipties! Fairly easy to find.


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

Perfect! Will let you know how it goes. Thanks


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You will need metal zip ties as the plastic ones can easily get chewed and rats will escape. Unless your girls get overweight (not good), they will escape a 1 inch bar spacing, especially here at how they are oriented and the large specie between horizontal bars.


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

**** will freeze over before I make them overweight!! None of my animals ever get overweight unless they're in the care of my parents







. The order is going ahead and I will be receiving the cage soon. I will be getting the wire cloth and thanks for recommending the metal zip ties too (which I assume I can find at any hardware store)? I think it will be fine after all! I would have been so lost for what to do without you guys.

Edit: Didn't know the opposite of 'heaven' was now a swear word.., I know im only one guy but can this be reformed??


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes the metal zip ties are actually called self locking cable ties, and are avail at any hardware store. They are stainless steel so won't rust. Take some power coated mesh wire or the pee will sink into the bare wire mesh and you won't be able to get in out.


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Yes the metal zip ties are actually called self locking cable ties, and are avail at any hardware store. They are stainless steel so won't rust. Take some power coated mesh wire or the pee will sink into the bare wire mesh and you won't be able to get in out.


Great advice! Thanks again!


----------



## giggles97 (Jun 12, 2016)

Cloyphish what a shame about the cages not being able to be cancelled. I did find these links on ebay, only because I am watching them myself ... Hope you manage to find a way to make it so your cage is safe. Maybe check out the hardware store for mouse and snake wire and attach it around the cage. Good luck

Single Ferret Kingdom ... 
Double Ferret Kingdom ...


----------



## Cloyphish (Apr 25, 2016)

giggles97 said:


> Cloyphish what a shame about the cages not being able to be cancelled. I did find these links on ebay, only because I am watching them myself ... Hope you manage to find a way to make it so your cage is safe. Maybe check out the hardware store for mouse and snake wire and attach it around the cage. Good luck
> 
> Single Ferret Kingdom ...
> Double Ferret Kingdom ...


Thanks! At hardware store now! Received cage yesterday


----------

